

Tools and operating frameworks - musha68k
http://eicolab.com.au/2015/07/tools-and-operating-frameworks/

======
musha68k
I've never been a heavy MS Excel or MS Access user but those kinds of tools
still are - after many years - clearly democratising computing. The notion of
pushing this a bit further by thinking "frameworks" is very much worthwhile
and maybe the "correction" to an ever more "consumerist" internet.

I always admired IFTT - you could probably think of it as more of a framework.

Does anyone know of more projects like it or ones with an even less intuitive
angle towards solving this problem?

The question is this: how can we essentially put ourselves "out of our jobs"
by providing a generalised "framework" in a not-traditional sense (so that we
can work on even more interesting stuff;) ?

"A change in perspective is worth 80 IQ points." \-- Alan Kay

